# Mahvel vs Capcom 2 (PS3/360) - Let's get taken for a ride this summer =)



## Donkey Show (Oct 13, 2008)

- It’s based on the Dreamcast code base
- Online
- HD upscaling options
- Widescreen
- Music Options
- $15/1200 Microsoft Points 

MAKE IT RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNN!!!!!

trailer:


----------



## Ronin0510 (Oct 13, 2008)

OHHHH SHIT!!! WHEN dude WHEN?


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 13, 2008)

I call bullshit until I see it available on the market place.

This weekend I'll be in the place where that video took place!

Gonna see some real Epic Mahvel matches!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2008)

O HELLLLLLL YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



Marvel vs Mortal combat can kiss my ass now!


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2008)

M$ is just forcing me to get a stick.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 13, 2008)

NICE FIND.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 13, 2008)

OMFG!!! prepare for that ass whooping DS. Iceman,Hayate,Capt.America will make u see ur doom.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 13, 2008)

MS81 said:


> OMFG!!! prepare for that ass whooping DS. Iceman,Hayate,Capt.America will make u see ur doom.


Lulz.
You can't beat anyone with those characters...

I'll rush you fools down with MSP!


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 13, 2008)

My reaction to this news: Cool.

I still think Marvel vs Capcom 2 is one of the most overrated fighters ever. Y'all just like it because you can set the special moves to one button and it's got Spiderman 

But I do like it more than loathe it, before you all get on my case.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 13, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> My reaction to this news: Cool.
> 
> I still think Marvel vs Capcom 2 is one of the most overrated fighters ever. Y'all just like it because you can set the special moves to one button and it's got Spiderman


Most people play with the default arcade settings so you can't do 1 button specials, nor 1 button dashes.


----------



## Kamina (Oct 13, 2008)

THIS IS A MUST BUY!!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2008)

Cool, i liked this game


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 13, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Most people play with the default arcade settings so you can't do 1 button specials, nor 1 button dashes.



It still looks like Forrest Gump next to Einstein if you put it next to Streetfighter III or KoF 98: UM though 

I do love the roster though, it does make it worth playing when I can beat up Wolverine with Felicia.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 13, 2008)

^lol wow. that analogy is terrible...

...then again Forrest Gump turned out to be a millionaire. MvC2 turned out to be a gem. Einstein gets his respect when its due. SF3 does the same.

If ur mentioning FELICIA, u really need to forget about this game homey.


----------



## Akira (Oct 13, 2008)

MvC2 on PSN/XBL?



DO
WANT
NOW.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 13, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> If ur mentioning FELICIA, u really need to forget about this game homey.



Uh... yeah, homey. Whatever. 

And I do think it was a good analogy. Can't really ignore Marvel vs Capcom 2's popularity but I consider it a result of base wide mainstream appeal rather than actual substance. Which really describes Forrest Gump as a movie.

And I do use Ryu when I have to actually kick ass rather than have fun, what with the shitty unfair balancing and all.


----------



## Akira (Oct 13, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> And I do use Ryu when I have to actually kick ass rather than have fun, what with the shitty unfair balancing and all.



At least you aren't a Sentinel/Storm/Magneto whore


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 13, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> Uh... yeah, homey. Whatever.
> 
> And I do think it was a good analogy. Can't really ignore Marvel vs Capcom 2's popularity but I consider it a result of base wide mainstream appeal rather than actual substance. Which really describes Forrest Gump as a movie.
> 
> And I do use Ryu when I have to actually kick ass rather than have fun, what with the shitty unfair balancing and all.



How does Marvel not have substance? Please elaborate.

Unfair balancing? You think SF3 has balance?


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 13, 2008)

Skeets said:


> How does Marvel not have substance? Please elaborate.
> 
> Unfair balancing? You think SF3 has balance?



I'm not talking about "Marvel". I'm talking about "Marvel vs. Capcom 2" in relation to other fighters.

And in my view the most balanced fighters ever made are all SNK titles, really. Samurai Shodown II and Garou: Mark of the Wolves. Achieving great balance is hard and I think Capcom always had issues with it.

But your kidding yourself if you don't think the balancing in MvC2 is especially bad. 60+ characters and only a handful are used for tournament battles, that should tell you something.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 13, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> I'm not talking about "Marvel". I'm talking about "Marvel vs. Capcom 2" in relation to other fighters.
> 
> And in my view the most balanced fighters ever made are all SNK titles, really. Samurai Shodown II and Garou: Mark of the Wolves. Achieving great balance is hard and I think Capcom always had issues with it.
> 
> But your kidding yourself if you don't think the balancing in MvC2 is especially bad. 60+ characters and only a handful are used for tournament battles, that should tell you something.


...

Marvel = MVC2...

Still didn't answer how the game doesn't have substance. 
And I've never stated that Marvel has balance, so I don't know where you got that from.

The game can still have substance if it's not entirely balanced.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 13, 2008)

Skeets said:


> ...
> 
> Marvel = MVC2...
> 
> ...



Well okay, thank you for clarifying. I think the game is far too much about flashy big super moves.

Balance = substance in a fighter. It's what decides just how much strategy actually goes into battles. Marvel vs Capcom 2 is just an exercise in how many supers you can hit in one round.


----------



## SilentBobX (Oct 13, 2008)

If this game makes the light of day on the 360, I'de be more then happy to get it and get in on some long awaited online play. And while Capcom's at it, they should really get Capcom Vs Snk 2 in the XLA as well. Had some fun times with that online.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 13, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> Well okay, thank you for clarifying. I think the game is far too much about flashy big super moves.
> 
> Balance = substance in a fighter. It's what decides just how much strategy actually goes into battles. Marvel vs Capcom 2 is just an exercise in how many supers you can hit in one round.



i guess ur thinking's a lil off my dude. U might need to be enlightened. Yeah the supers are extra flashy but just like with any fighting game, they're for the damage. And playing against any decent person, you'll find that its not hard for them to dodge them. They hit when u add in the other shit. U have the strategy and mind games except its on crack speed. And choosing the right support moves and gettin combos down...

Its got substance dude.  But Balance was shot to hell. Dont get the two confused.

Lag is scary when dealing with a game like MvC2....


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 13, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> My reaction to this news: Cool.
> 
> I still think Marvel vs Capcom 2 is one of the most overrated fighters ever. Y'all just like it because you can set the special moves to one button and it's got Spiderman
> 
> But I do like it more than loathe it, before you all get on my case.



How do you know the curleh mustache meme but call the game mashing?


MS81 said:


> OMFG!!! prepare for that ass whooping DS. Iceman,Hayate,Capt.America will make u see ur doom.



That's a sweet team. Iceman doesn't take chip damage MAD BROKEN DUD!


Hybridial said:


> Uh... yeah, homey. Whatever.
> 
> And I do think it was a good analogy. Can't really ignore Marvel vs Capcom 2's popularity but I consider it a result of base wide mainstream appeal rather than actual substance. Which really describes Forrest Gump as a movie.
> 
> And I do use Ryu when I have to actually kick ass rather than have fun, what with the shitty unfair balancing and all.


Really, when you gotta step up and win with the broken characters you pick Ryu. Word. 

Why do I read FG threads on NF?

Anyway, I'm not a big Marvel player.. never really was.. But it's good to see FG community getting support. Just hope the rumor is true and that it runs with that GGPO netcode.

Edit: @ Skeets, SF3 has teh parry so everybody can win!! tahts troo balance!!1


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 13, 2008)

MS81 said:


> OMFG!!! prepare for that ass whooping DS. Iceman,Hayate,Capt.America will make u see ur doom.



Wut?  Fine, you will lose to my Roll, Servbot, Son Son crew then.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Lies lies lies lies.

But damn, I would glady to play MvC2 now since HDR is taking forever to come out.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 13, 2008)

It'll come out before HDR ever releases.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 13, 2008)

andysensei said:


> How do you know the curleh mustache meme but call the game mashing?
> 
> 
> That's a sweet team. Iceman doesn't take chip damage MAD BROKEN DUD!


nah he does u have to have someone with fire like ken or thanos.


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 13, 2008)

my god
best news all day, maybe months dealing with video game news.

i wanna play everyone who considers their self a MvC2 player here,
to see if im truly great in that game. ahh memories


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 13, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> my god
> best news all day, maybe months dealing with video game news.
> 
> i wanna play everyone who considers their self a MvC2 player here,
> to see if im truly great in that game. ahh memories



Haha true true.  It's been forever since I've played some Mahvel, but in retrospect I'm probably not as good as I think I was.  Really, the last time I played was in some arcade when I was stationed in San Antonio 4 years ago.  I pretty much handled everyone on base there, but really... there were only like 3 people including myself who were pretty good at the game.

Anyway, whenever I wanted to get down and dirty my teams was Cammy, Storm and Psylocke.  But when I'm not "serious," I'd use Ruby Heart, Jin, and Tronne.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 13, 2008)

Ah look what I got just now.



Just in fucking time. >=D


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 13, 2008)

How much was it?
I was gonna buy me one soon for HDR, and SF4, since I don't want to use my HRAP with a converter.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 13, 2008)

I got mine for $120 through some of my channels.  Dunno if they have anymore since these were supposedly gone when I asked for one.

Changing the parts out for Semitsu stuff since I like the clickiness.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 13, 2008)

Why the hell is it coming out on the original Xbox?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 13, 2008)

No, it's already out on the original Xbox.  They've just updated the listing to include the 360 and the PS3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 15, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Ah look what I got just now.
> 
> 
> 
> Just in fucking time. >=D



friend.

You are some real life Bruce Wayne, you...ABAP bitch


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 15, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Most people play with the default arcade settings so you can't do 1 button specials.



Cable?


I just came bricks. I finally get to play it without spending 80+ dollars.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 15, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> friend.
> 
> You are some real life Bruce Wayne, you...ABAP bitch







> I just came bricks. I finally get to play it without spending 80+ dollars.


You could probably get a DC and the game for less than that.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 15, 2008)

is it a DLC???


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 15, 2008)

All signs are pointing to yes so far.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 15, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Cable?
> 
> 
> I just came bricks. I finally get to play it without spending 80+ dollars.


What about Cable? 

Who ever pays $80 for the ps2 or xbox version should go die. The only arcade perfect version is the DC one.
For serious players the ps2 and xbox versions are unplayable.

Also X-play covered the story about the rumor.


----------



## Akira (Oct 15, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Who ever pays $80 for the ps2 or xbox version should go die. The only arcade perfect version is the DC one.
> For serious players the ps2 and xbox versions are unplayable.



Really? how so?

I've been playing the PS2 version for awhile now and I didn't think I was getting _that_ much of a different experience (not that I'm a serious player or anything).


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 15, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Really? how so?
> 
> I've been playing the PS2 version for awhile now and I didn't think I was getting _that_ much of a different experience (not that I'm a serious player or anything).


Certain moves don't connect or don't hit entirely. 
sprites are up scaled and sound is awful. 
Hitboxes are off, i guess that's the reason for the first one.
Random slow downs , when a lot of shit is on the screen, far worse than the DC version.

And 1 very important thing that I don't know too specifically. What I do know is that it has to do with your assist having no invincibility, when they're supposed to and can get killed off. 
If I remember correctly it was after a VC.

Then there's a lot of really silly stuff, like properties of certain moves and the title screen for fucks sake.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm gonna learn Santhrax and scream with Storm till time runs out.

Edit:
Oh yea, I can't wait to taste the tears of the many who thinks they're good in this game. Mmmmm, the tears of your Akuma/Ryu/Ken team tastes so good under my Sentinel's feet.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 15, 2008)

i love u ds, u are amazing.
but sadly, i has no 360 or ps3 OMG NOOOOOEZ


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 15, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I'm gonna learn Santhrax and scream with Storm till time runs out.
> 
> Edit:
> Oh yea, I can't wait to taste the tears of the many who thinks they're good in this game. Mmmmm, the tears of your Akuma/Ryu/Ken team tastes so good under my Sentinel's feet.


I like my MSP over you all day...


----------



## Akira (Oct 15, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Edit:
> Oh yea, I can't wait to taste the tears of the many who thinks they're good in this game. Mmmmm, the tears of your Akuma/Ryu/Ken team tastes so good under my Sentinel's feet.



People actually still play Akuma/Ryu/Ken in MvC2?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 15, 2008)

^ Bububububut Ken's air hurricane!!!


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 15, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> People actually still play Akuma/Ryu/Ken in MvC2?



i do, jus for fun.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 15, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> ^ Bububububut Ken's air hurricane!!!



Why the FUCK was that shit so damn strong?!

Ryu in MvC1 was the effin man. All in one.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 1, 2009)

I have the PS2 version. I heard the DC is better. Is there any difference between PS2/PS3 version?


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 1, 2009)

There shouldn't be any.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 1, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> There shouldn't be any.



There are plenty of differences inbetween the two. Skeets/Biscuits has more knowledge of this. On the top of my head and do correct me if I'm wrong but counter tagging has no invincibility in the PS2 version and various combos and whatnot doesn't work on the PS2 due to slowdown and other stuff.

Basically it goes like this, the PS2/Xbox version is shit and the Dreamcast version is arcade perfect. Hopefully when the PS3 version comes out, it is arcade perfect as well.


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2009)

> I still think Marvel vs Capcom 2 is one of the most overrated fighters ever



 wow

Doom, Ken/RYu and Spiderman = Win 

thats a dream team


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 1, 2009)

Awww, the bump for this thread got my hopes up that this game might actually come out. ;_; So far no new news about it.... Even Capcom denied this. But who knows if they are lying or not...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 1, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Awww, the bump for this thread got my hopes up that this game might actually come out. ;_; So far no new news about it.... Even Capcom denied this. But who knows if they are lying or not...



Ratings for a game is what confirmed Mega Man 9 before it was announced, so it may have merit.

More than likely, the game is being held up because Activision has a LOT of the rights for a number of Marvel properties. They have rights to almost every major series except Punisher, I think.


----------



## GSP FTW (Jan 2, 2009)

GODLY this game was like the greatest game ever and now it has returns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i would fly to england and buy a points card for this game but im lucky enough not to have to i have 1500mspoints (i cant buy points cards becaue they do not work on my account because they are american)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 2, 2009)

Just bought Marvel Vs Capcom 2 for Dreamcast... 9 bucks (thank you Ebay your my new whore).


(though I saw one for 120 bucks and it was bought 0_0)


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2009)

I think, I just came


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Just bought Marvel Vs Capcom 2 for Dreamcast... 9 bucks (thank you Ebay your my new whore).
> 
> 
> (though I saw one for 120 bucks and it was bought 0_0)



Could've easily just burnt it on a blank CD


----------



## Hellion (Jan 2, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> It'll come out before HDR ever releases.



Just like to see that DS is wrong sometimes


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 2, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Could've easily just burnt it on a blank CD



I am an honest man


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 2, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Just like to see that DS is wrong sometimes



Fuck the Knicks.

But I'm still right in Europe's case.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 13, 2009)

I wish they were doing this with CvS2


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't believe it.

Don't play around with my favorite fighting game of all time.


----------



## Peter Griffin (Jan 15, 2009)

Can't wait to play this on the 360!


----------



## Talon. (Jan 16, 2009)

oh poo........i has 360 but no microsoft points ;_;
and my gold membership trial expires at the end of the month
(i got my 360 new years eve)


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 16, 2009)

It's not like it's out yet so don't worry.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 16, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Just bought Marvel Vs Capcom 2 for Dreamcast... 9 bucks (thank you Ebay your my new whore).
> 
> 
> (though I saw one for 120 bucks and it was bought 0_0)


Good for you.  I still have mine for Dreamcast and xbox. 

This is my favorite game of all time.


----------



## Ziko (Jan 30, 2009)

Has a release date been confirmed?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 30, 2009)

ESRB lied to us, I'm pretty sure.

Capcom didn't even know anything about this.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 4, 2009)

^So, there isn't gonna be a game?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 17, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:
			
		

> ESRB lied to us, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> Capcom didn't even know anything about this.



Stop lying to yourself. 

Sevilla And Valencia Mooting Jussane Move

Time to bust out the Pringles.



EDIT: Thanks dementia_ for finding this awesome pic. xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 17, 2009)

WHERE YO CURLEH MUSTACHE AT?

SCOOPS


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 17, 2009)

Those achievements are fake..... Just read some of them.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 17, 2009)

No sagat ?

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm also suspicious of the achievements ... some of the are just ridiculous ... i wonder if it's going to use the same point based unlocking system the JP DC ver had...

well... minus the arcade points ... but i presume the console point and the networks points are going to be there... hopefully


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 17, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Those achievements are fake..... Just read some of them.



When the game comes out, I will change your sig and avatar to a Knicks jersey with Haagen-Daz spilled all over it with a curleh mustache on top.

Believe me, I know.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 17, 2009)

^Where yo curleh mustache at?

But seriously, the achievments are fake. Some of them even have 3rd Strike sprites on them. >_> And one of them just sounds ridiculous.

Well, if you don't take my word on it just go to the thread on SRK and see for yourself... There were even rumors of Madcatz TE Stick MvC2 version.... Which were confirmed false earlier today.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't know about the achievements but the game is coming. Mr.Wizard pretty much confirmed it. It might be out in time for EVO this year.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 17, 2009)

AHVB for eeeerrrrrrbooodddyyy!!!


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 18, 2009)

Too....much.....win......


Now if only they'd make Bloody Roar 5 I'd truly be set for the next few years.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2009)

I miss my ps2 and dreamcast copy of MvC2.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 18, 2009)

I'll just pointlessly wait for Capcom vs SNK 3


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 18, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> I miss my ps2 and dreamcast copy of MvC2.



Go buy a PS2 copy again?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2009)

Can't, I'm to broke.

Got to spend carefully.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 18, 2009)

Ah, isn't your PS2 broken too, by the way?

How did that happen?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2009)

Well was trying to fix my mods to it, and broke the power button chip board.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 20, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^Where yo curleh mustache at?
> 
> But seriously, the achievments are fake. Some of them even have 3rd Strike sprites on them. >_> And one of them just sounds ridiculous.
> 
> Well, if you don't take my word on it just go to the thread on SRK and see for yourself... There were even rumors of Madcatz TE Stick MvC2 version.... Which were confirmed false earlier today.



Marvel vs Capcom Fight Pad (Wolverine vs Ryu)
Marvel vs Capcom Fight Pad (Hulk vs Zangief)
Marvel vs Capcom Fight Pad (Spider-Man vs Strider)
Marvel vs Capcom Fight Pad (Iron Man vs Megaman)

$66.95 (AUD)

Released: 17/07/09

China Modernises: Threat to the West or Model for the Rest?

Refute all you want, I'm just saying... it's the worst kept secret.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Apr 20, 2009)

It's all lies until there's an official statement...

Not that I am not hoping, but there's just so much hype for this kind of game that it is so easy for that one little ESRB rating to blow up the whole situation out of proportion and have fans going crazy over a game which may not actually exist

Granted, the ESRB rating stuff hasn't really failed us as of yet, but even if it is true, we could end up still waiting something like two years for this game to come out if they want to have all the sprites redrawn like in SSF2HDR, not to mention there's so many more to do in this one

Here's hoping, but I don't want to get too excited yet


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2009)

They should attempt to rebalance it, too.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 20, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> They should attempt to rebalance it, too.



Hahahaha, you wish man.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2009)

Don't we all?


----------



## wolfman_120 (Apr 21, 2009)

Lol, I don't think that is happening anytime soon


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 21, 2009)

We were lucky they decided to rebalanced SFII, but considering MvC2 is famous BECAUSE of how broken some characters are, I doubt they'll change much.

The only thing they probably will change is Sentinel's default color to orange.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 21, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> The only thing they probably will change is Sentinel's default color to orange.



We can only hope.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 21, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> We were lucky they decided to rebalanced SFII, but considering MvC2 is famous BECAUSE of how broken some characters are, I doubt they'll change much.
> 
> The only thing they probably will change is Sentinel's default color to orange.



We weren't lucky with the re balance in HD remix. They fucked the game up to an extent. Akuma was supposed to be balanced, nope. Honda is now retarded and brain dead.

They shouldn't touch marvel balance wise, unless they want it to lose the old great players.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 21, 2009)

So, most of the characters should still have infinite combos?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 21, 2009)

What does Capcom want to do again?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 21, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> So, most of the characters should still have infinite combos?


If anything, all characters should have an infinite. 
So sad....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 21, 2009)

Lol guess we'll find out in one week.


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 22, 2009)

Marvel vs Capcom 3 ?

Maybe ?


----------



## wolfman_120 (Apr 22, 2009)

Less than 5 days to go. I shall try and keep my fingers crossed until then... Literally


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 22, 2009)

im intrested to see if this is true........


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 22, 2009)

I just wonder who wants to play Marvel now that SFIV is out... Even the top named players(Justin Wong, Mike Ross, etc.) don't play Marvel anymore but are probably going to participate it in Evo.


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 23, 2009)

hell since my ps2 crapped out on me im gonna have to get this on my 360 lol


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 23, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I just wonder who wants to play Marvel now that SFIV is out... Even the top named players(Justin Wong, Mike Ross, etc.) don't play Marvel anymore but are probably going to participate it in Evo.



I think a lot of people will pick up Marvel if it comes out with online play. I'm more than likely gonna pick it up and learn how to play. The sweet taste of tears coming from the complaining scrubs calls out to me.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 25, 2009)

I remember how much I pwnd with Spidey in the arcades.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 25, 2009)

Dan
Dan
Dan

is the team to go with.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 26, 2009)

I still pop in the Dreamcast version from time to time (the best one). I surely will purchase this game if it comes out.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 26, 2009)

Same here.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 26, 2009)

One more day to go.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Apr 26, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Dan
> Dan
> Dan
> 
> is the team to go with.



Hell naw, Rock 'n Roll & Servbot !
I'll take on those MSS anyday !


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah, if they decide to bring this up to PSN/XBLA, if it is the PS2 version, I'm NOT buying it.

I don't like fucking slowdown and crashes when I switch certain characters mid-combo.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 26, 2009)

^^And fucked up hitboxes!

TU4AR!


----------



## Akira (Apr 26, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yeah, if they decide to bring this up to PSN/XBLA, if it is the PS2 version, I'm NOT buying it.
> 
> I don't like fucking slowdown and crashes when I switch certain characters mid-combo.



I'm pretty sure they'll stick with the DC version, what with the unanimous hate of the PS2 version


It'd be epic for Capcom to add a few characters in though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 26, 2009)

MegamanXZero said:


> Hell naw, Rock 'n Roll & Servbot !
> I'll take on those MSS anyday !



Nah, it's all about the man with little range. . . and PINK.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Apr 26, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I just wonder who wants to play Marvel now that SFIV is out... Even the top named players(Justin Wong, Mike Ross, etc.) don't play Marvel anymore but are probably going to participate it in Evo.



Well, those guys HAVE been competing in MvC2 for like a decade now, and they've pretty much milked everything possible in the game.  I know guys like ROM switched to SF3S even though MvC2 skills are still ridiculous despite not playing.

It's like SSF2T, I don't see any real tournies for it anymore but come Evo it gets played.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 26, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> If anything, all characters should have an infinite.
> So sad....



you say that like all infinite combos on MVC2 are easy to pull.. you only see those on high end matches and still they do not pull infinites


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 27, 2009)

*AHEM*


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 27, 2009)

Kami-Sama said:


> you say that like all infinite combos on MVC2 are easy to pull.. you only see those on high end matches and still they do not pull infinites



Actually the more practical infinite are pretty easy to do granted you put some effort into learning it. The only common infinites you see in matches are Magneto's ROM, Iron Man's infinite, and infinites done a standing Sentinal.

ROM is not that hard to do, once you get down the "clawing" technique you can practice to get it off consistently. My friend managed to get it down in a few hours of practice.

Iron Man's infinite is retarded easy. All you do is hold the jumping forward direction the whole time and press Jab, Jab, Short, Fierce. There is a little bit of timing inbetween the pressing but it's easy as hell.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2009)

SURPRISE SURPRISE.

SHOCKED HUH? WHAT A WELL KEPT HIDDEN SECRET.

This is an even shittier silent affair then when Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia images appeared 5 months before it was even trademarked.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh... I was right?  Was I right?  Who said I was wrong?



FUCK THE KNICKS good sir... FUCK THE KNICKS

Oh yeah, exclusive PSN demo out this week. No 360 demo.

Here are the details of the demo:

* Two-player local matches
* Six available characters – Ryu, Chun-Li, Strider, Spider-Man, Iron Man and Wolverine
* Seven selectable environments
* Upscaled 1080p graphics
* Widescreen or 4:3 aspect ratio
* Two graphic filter options for character sprites
* And other cool options to check out

Actual gameplay footage:
Oh yeah, exclusive PSN demo out this week. No 360 demo.

Also, in the retail version, all characters are unlocked from the get go.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, I was playing the PS2 version of MvC2, now is time for the PS3 version ;3

Is this demo like a beta, or will it be playable until the game comes out? I think Capcom closed the PS3 Lost Planet demo, because it was an online demo.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 27, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Well, I was playing the PS2 version of MvC2, now is time for the PS3 version ;3
> 
> Is this demo like a beta, or will it be playable until the game comes out? I think Capcom closed the PS3 Lost Planet demo, because it was an online demo.



It should be playable even after the game comes out.  There's no online play in the demo.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 27, 2009)

Now to wait 5 billion years for Capcom vs SNK 2 online


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 27, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Now to wait 5 billion years for Capcom vs SNK 2 online



Yep. We will have to wait for the Terry free-for-alls


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 27, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yep. We will have to wait for the Terry free-for-alls



and the massive amount of Shoryuken wars


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 27, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *breath* AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH




YEESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AND A EXCLUSIVE DEMO!


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 27, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!  TIME TO PUT ROCKY, TRONNY AND RYCKY TO THE TEST...ONLINE!

I love you Capcom.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 27, 2009)

Kami-Sama said:


> you say that like all infinite combos on MVC2 are easy to pull.. you only see those on high end matches and still they do not pull infinites



I'm confused as to how you deducted that from what I posted.
Where did I even state anything close to saying that infinites are easy to pull? Seriously some of you dudes need to read and not just look at the words.

Don't mean to sound like a douche but this shit happens far too often.

What I posted was towards someones comment on removing infinite combos to balance the game. I simply stated that instead of removing the infinites just give every character one so that they can be viable.

Also, I told you all that it was coming this Summer in time for EVO. 
100 bux on the game having wacky hitboxes.

I'll probably pick up Spiral/Cable/Sentinaaaaaaaaaaaal and get that PSN hate mail rolling in...LOL


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 27, 2009)

I hope it has a trial mode like SF4 so it can tell me some wicked combos.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Apr 27, 2009)

gamespot says online in demo too


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Yay, Bones did the online so that makes it instantly > SF4.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 27, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> *AHEM*



Does Bison/Vega have great teeth or what?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 27, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I hope it has a trial mode like SF4 so it can tell me some wicked combos.



Pfffttt...

Launch, Jab Jab xx Rocket Punch.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 28, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> *AHEM*



wait....that can't be right....Ryu's headband should be white, not red...

I love it....baddies (Bision and Maggie), the cool one (Ryu and Wolverine), te speedy (storm and Strider), the mascots (Rock and Spidey), muscles 9ZAn and hulk)) and machine ppl (Jill and Iron man)


----------



## LayZ (Apr 28, 2009)

Soon my life will be complete.


----------



## whamslam3 (Apr 28, 2009)

i cant wait for this to come out! finnaly i get to play this game agian. and now with online play sweetness!


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 28, 2009)

Exclusive.......



Goofy Titan said:


> Yeah, if they decide to bring this up to PSN/XBLA, if it is the PS2 version, I'm NOT buying it.
> 
> I don't like fucking slowdown and crashes when I switch certain characters mid-combo.


Don't forget terrible sprites.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm ready to TAKE THAT RIDE.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh yay. Can't wait to go up against hordes of Magneto/Sentinel/Cable/Storm teams online.


----------



## Akira (Apr 28, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Oh yay. Can't wait to go up against hordes of Magneto/Sentinel/Cable/Storm teams online.



I guarantee you we'll see more shoto teams than anything else.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 28, 2009)

> Yeah, if they decide to bring this up to PSN/XBLA, if it is the PS2 version, I'm NOT buying it.



Capcom's already said that its based off the Dreamcast version.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 28, 2009)

Fuck Blazblue, fuck Street Fighter 4, fuck King of fighters 12.

This is all I need for my summer button bushing.


----------



## Barry. (Apr 28, 2009)

I guess this will be my first PSN purchase since I've never played the game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 28, 2009)

Lockon Stratos said:


> I guess this will be my first PSN purchase since I've never played the game.



 You have missed out friend.


----------



## snoph (Apr 28, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Also, in the retail version, all characters are unlocked from the get go.



I sincerely hope so


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

I hope not. I like unlocking characters.


----------



## Akira (Apr 28, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I hope not. I like unlocking characters.



What about with MVC2's crappy character shop though?


It took me like two months to get Iron Man and War Machine on it, and I kept having to unlock people I didn't care about.


----------



## Barry. (Apr 28, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> You have missed out friend.



Yeah, I know. Never had a Dreamcast and I heard the PS2 version wasn't good so I never bothered.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 28, 2009)

They better have all the characters from the get go. I'd hate to take weeks just to unlock 10 or so characters out of 50.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 28, 2009)

Bwahahaha, more Strider Doom traps.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

There are actually 56 characters.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 28, 2009)

I will only play this game with my friends, no need to get pwnd that bad online


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Was this the game that had Ken be able to do Akuma's air hadouken?


----------



## Hellion (Apr 28, 2009)

Yep, but that was also in Street Fighter Alpha Anthology


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

He should definitely be able to do that in SF5, if it's set after 3rd Strike.


----------



## Id (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh wait what is this? Its time to pull out, Cable, Sentinel, Magneto all over again?


Now if they could just release Capcom vs. SNK 2


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 29, 2009)

Id said:


> Oh wait what is this? Its time to pull out, Cable, Sentinel, Magneto all over again?
> 
> 
> Now if they could just release Capcom vs. SNK 2



Yea I wish CvS2 had a remake for PSN/Live.

I think scrubs are gonna cry in that game just as much as MvC2 when it comes out. I remember I heard scrubs whispering behind my back at Anime Expo, whining about Sagat and Roll Cancels. I was so surprised some of them even knew what Roll Cancels were, lol. 

Also their faces when they get ShoShoSho or PTFed were pretty hilarious too.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Apr 29, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ROM is not that hard to do, once you get down the "clawing" technique you can practice to get it off consistently. My friend managed to get it down in a few hours of practice.
> 
> Iron Man's infinite is retarded easy. All you do is hold the jumping forward direction the whole time and press Jab, Jab, Short, Fierce. There is a little bit of timing inbetween the pressing but it's easy as hell.



Psh, it's all about the sliding technique with ROM's and the air infinite with Iron Man.    I'm surprised no one mentioned Santhrax (Storm/Sent/CapCom) here.  Now that team was annoying to play against.

Oh, and I always hated RC, only cause I never practiced enough to do them.  But at least I always tried to find a way around it.  Too bad the Parry window was ridiculously small.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 29, 2009)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> Psh, it's all about the sliding technique with ROM's and the air infinite with Iron Man.    I'm surprised no one mentioned Santhrax (Storm/Sent/CapCom) here.  Now that team was annoying to play against.
> 
> Oh, and I always hated RC, only cause I never practiced enough to do them.  But at least I always tried to find a way around it.  Too bad the Parry window was ridiculously small.



Yea, I'm probably gonna learn how to play Santhrax when it comes out for PS3. I'm horrible at Marvel but playing runaway is too much fun to pass up.

Bleh, it took me like a few hours or so to get down RC consistently. I still can't RC Lightning for shit though, lol.


----------



## Ketchups (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh, I've played this on the Dreamcast, but I sucked at it.

I'm so going to get owned playing on Live with the 360 controller that it isn't even funny.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 29, 2009)

MegaMan 
Cable
Doom

gogogogo

Also, if I feel like really being cool, I might learn Spiral.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 29, 2009)

Never played Marvel vs Capcom 2 hardcore, but I think I will now that there is online.pek


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 30, 2009)

Demo today.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 30, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Never played Marvel vs Capcom 2 hardcore, but I think I will now that there is online.pek



HYPER VIPER BEAM


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 30, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> HYPER VIPER BEAM


Optic Blast! Optic sweep!

tag out

Lets go bub!




Demo is taking to long to come out.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 30, 2009)

Id said:


> Now if they could just release Capcom vs. SNK 2



In due time.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks like it might not come out today.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Apr 30, 2009)

PSN updates come really late when something this big is coming!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 30, 2009)

It's out.

DLing now.

This will be good practice before the real thing comes out.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 30, 2009)

This game is so refreshing to play after so many years.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2009)

EU can't see it yet, I think.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 30, 2009)

The demo is only two players.
No single player, meaning if you're alone,
you better have four hands and be great at multitasking.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 30, 2009)

Yepz, good thing I have my handy dandy brother.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 30, 2009)

Too bad my brother is always at work.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 30, 2009)

demo fucking sucks..dont let capcom fool you this isn't even a remake(like SFHDREMIX) its the same frigging game! .

better save that money and buy blazblue or the new kof


----------



## LayZ (Apr 30, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> demo fucking sucks..dont let capcom fool you this isn't even a remake(like SFHDREMIX) its the same frigging game! .
> 
> better save that money and buy blazblue or the new kof


OMG the same frigging game? 

Considering I already have 2 copies, I can afford the $15 and blazblue, and the game is beyond awesome.......I'm still gonna get it. 

And I didn't even mention on the online capability.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 30, 2009)

they should add deadpool , the unlimited made one so capcom should buy it from them and they should add to the game har har.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 30, 2009)

online is overated(and more for people that know real life gamers )Resident evil 5 has that and I still think RE4>RE5.


----------



## Gene (Apr 30, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I still think RE4>RE5.


That's the general consensus online play or not.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 1, 2009)

Gah, the demo is just like SFIITHDR where you need another player to even play at all?

The bane of having a brother who hates 2D games


----------



## Al-Yasa (May 1, 2009)

Is not there...am from the UK

i go on the playstation store and i cant find it


----------



## Sephiroth (May 1, 2009)

US only.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Also, LOL @ people with only one Triple controller_ 








Good ol MvC2.  Looks good on the big screen, although I should just grab the DC and fire it up until this comes out. =)


----------



## JustPimpin (May 1, 2009)

I love this game and challenge anyone who thinks they are worthy of the most embarrassing ass kicking ever. ;]

Yeah, you people are going down.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 1, 2009)

JustPimpin said:


> I love this game and challenge anyone who thinks they are worthy of the most embarrassing ass kicking ever. ;]
> 
> Yeah, you people are going down.


----------



## JustPimpin (May 1, 2009)

Hahahaha That's awesome

I can't wait for this game, this is one of my favorites games, ever.


----------



## Cel3stial (May 1, 2009)

Def buying this when it comes out.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 1, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> demo fucking sucks..dont let capcom fool you this isn't even a remake(like SFHDREMIX) its the same frigging game! .
> 
> better save that money and buy blazblue or the new kof





Capcom never said it was a remake, since everyone just wants MvC2 vanilla with online.


----------



## wolfman_120 (May 1, 2009)

I'd play Online, but I rather hold on to my dignity and not embarrass myself


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 1, 2009)

Demo fucking sucks. Only 6 characters, and you can't even play when you're alone?
They shit this out quickly to keep fans satisfied.
Looks like I'll just have to wait til the full game comes out sometime in the Summer, this won't keep me entertained.


----------



## Inugami (May 1, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Capcom never said it was a remake, since everyone just wants MvC2 vanilla with online.



I cant believe that's what people really wanted..god! all of you people and your online gonna end like the computer guy of the ''Do the Evolution '' Pearl Jam video.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 1, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I cant believe that's what people really wanted..god! all of you people and your online gonna end like the computer guy of the ''Do the Evolution '' Pearl Jam video.



Everyone with an interest in fighters knows trying to balance MvC2 would just be a waste of time. People who enjoy fighting games casually don't care. The games has been out of print for years with the most affordable version being a system that hasn't been produced in half a decade. People just want to play the game in their homes.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 1, 2009)

yeah , once the game comes out I am gonna abuse cable's Vyper Beam! like in the old days 
I hated when they just kept shoting missiles until they reached maximum level so they could actually pwn your ass very imbalistic.


OPTIC BLAST! Lulz CyCLOps was such a fagg.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 1, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I cant believe that's what people really wanted..god! all of you people and your online gonna end like the computer guy of the ''Do the Evolution '' Pearl Jam video.



Capcom would be crazy to even attempt balancing MvC2. Hell, they might even accidentally make it more broken.


----------



## Inugami (May 1, 2009)

I'm not saying to balance the thing of course its impossible..I just said give the game a new awesome graphs and perhaps try to put some endings(when the characters you chose have some kind or relationship) not just the same ending.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> *Spoiler*: _Also, LOL @ people with only one Triple controller_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 PS3s?

That dude is more than just well off.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 1, 2009)

Capcom is never making a new Morrigan sprite.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 1, 2009)

Lol @ Morrigan sprite.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 1, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Capcom is never making a new Morrigan sprite.



Although they did make a new model for her in TvC. 



Was hoping for the actual sprite though, lol.



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> 2 PS3s?
> 
> That dude is more than just well off.



You mean me? =P


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 1, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Capcom would be crazy to even attempt balancing MvC2. Hell, they might even accidentally make it more broken.



Nintendo would probably have better luck trying to balance Pokemon


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 2, 2009)

I still can't tell the difference between Smooth and Crisp filter levels. =/


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 2, 2009)

Is anyone actually having fun with this demo?


----------



## Inugami (May 2, 2009)

^I play it in a friends house and I noticed the characters are more small compared with the Dreamcast version but yeah its the same version so is fun .


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (May 2, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea, I'm probably gonna learn how to play Santhrax when it comes out for PS3. I'm horrible at Marvel but playing runaway is too much fun to pass up.
> 
> Bleh, it took me like a few hours or so to get down RC consistently. I still can't RC Lightning for shit though, lol.



Oh man I hate playing runaway... unless it's Cyclops.  I'm all about combos, resets, mixups, and the comeback with Cyclops.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 2, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Is anyone actually having fun with this demo?



I am, killing my brother.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 2, 2009)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> Oh man I hate playing runaway... unless it's Cyclops.  I'm all about combos, resets, mixups, and the comeback with Cyclops.



JUSTIN WOOOOONG!!! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVmc5ZepdVs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (May 2, 2009)

Justin always has the best comebacks.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 2, 2009)

That was... "Oh my GOD!!"


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 2, 2009)

OH MAI GAHD 

The announcer made it all better.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 2, 2009)

And not done by a Magneto, Storm, Cable or Sentinal.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 2, 2009)

It's motherfuckin' Cyclops, dude. 

Nobody fucks with optic win.


----------



## Al-Yasa (May 2, 2009)

the games not out in UK
We need a little more OPTIC BLAST


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 2, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> the games not out in UK



It isn't out..anywhere, dude.

Just a local demo.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 2, 2009)

I was never very good at infinites, but they will need to be perfected if I want to hope to get any wins online, that or lots and lots of lag and cable.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 2, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> I was never very good at infinites, but they will need to be perfected if I want to hope to get any wins online, that or lots and lots of lag and cable.



Do what I do: Button mash


----------



## SENTINEL (May 3, 2009)

Cyclops, Jill and Ryu.


----------



## Akira (May 3, 2009)

Cable, War Machine and Captain Commando bitches


CAPTAIN FIYAR!


----------



## Linkaro (May 3, 2009)

SENTINEL said:


> Cyclops, Jill and Ryu.



Rock, Tron, Ryu


----------



## Sephiroth (May 3, 2009)

Servbot, Akuma, Wolverine

For me.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 3, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Servbot, Akuma, Wolverine
> 
> For me.



Hope you like your *RAPE* sandwich well-done!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 3, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> Rock, Tron, Ryu



Who is Rock?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 3, 2009)

Certainly not Rock Howard


----------



## Sephiroth (May 3, 2009)

What is this I hear of custom soundtracks? is true?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 3, 2009)

Yes it is :3

No more of this fucking jazz music.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 3, 2009)

Good, hope it supports mp3 & 4.

I want to play against MB when this comes out.


----------



## ArtieBoy (May 3, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Demo fucking sucks. Only 6 characters, and you can't even play when you're alone?
> They shit this out quickly to keep fans satisfied.
> Looks like I'll just have to wait til the full game comes out sometime in the Summer, this won't keep me entertained.



thats how its like for most fighting games and since you play with teams in this game they give you six characters.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (May 3, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> JUSTIN WOOOOONG!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVmc5ZepdVs[/YOUTUBE]



Classic.

It's a great feeling when you make that come back against 3 full chars, tourney or casual.


----------



## Linkaro (May 3, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Who is Rock?





Goofy Titan said:


> Certainly not Rock Howard



I...like calling Megaman by his real name, Rock.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 3, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> thats how its like for most fighting games and since you play with teams in this game they give you six characters.



They could have given 12, 6 for each side. I'm sure a lot more people would be more satisfied. They could have also given it single player against cpu or an arcade mode.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 3, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> They could have given 12, 6 for each side. I'm sure a lot more people would be more satisfied. They could have also given it single player against cpu or an arcade mode.



Or they could've not given you guys a Demo at all.

Be grateful that they even gave you guys a Demo and that Capcom is making a port for the PS3 and 360. I think it's a pretty bold move to even do this project because I swear more than 50% of the people who are going to buy the game are going to quit in the first couple of weeks.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 4, 2009)

All I have to say is, shit demo. I don't need to be grateful for anything, especially when they just shit this out with no effort. If they released this demo a month later, I guarantee it would be a lot better.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (May 4, 2009)

It's just a demo, and from the looks of it, a port.

Don't see the big deal of it being crappy.  Most demos suck compared to the real game anyway.


----------



## ArtieBoy (May 4, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> All I have to say is, shit demo. I don't need to be grateful for anything, especially when they just shit this out with no effort. If they released this demo a month later, I guarantee it would be a lot better.



Reading this post makes you sound like a ungrateful brat. And i bet if they released this demo a month later it would of been the EXACT SAME THING.

Street fighter 2 HF Playable characters  Ryu and guile 

Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo HD remix Ryu and Ken

and since MARVEL vs CAPCOM is a team based game they gave us the option of 2 teams with 6 characters. 

Your asking for to much. Would you give your kid half of his/her Christmas presents on Christmas eve?


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2009)

People always bitch about demos. "It's not long enough" "It doesn't have enough content" "Why can't i play with all the characters?" Just ignore em. It's a demo but people don't seem to understand what that means.


----------



## Ziko (May 4, 2009)

My only complaint is that there's no single player...


----------



## wolfman_120 (May 4, 2009)

Bitching and moaning over a Demo


----------



## Linkaro (May 4, 2009)

wolfman_120 said:


> Bitching and moaning over a Demo



Where's that "everyone does face-palm" picture?


----------



## Gene (May 4, 2009)

My only complaint is that offline multiplayer is the only way to play which is ridiculous since it greatly limits the # of people who can actually play it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 4, 2009)

wolfman_120 said:


> Bitching and moaning over a Demo



You can't even try the most anticipated element by fans: the online. The sole element that will determine if people who have older copies will penny up for this release

People have already played this shit offline with friends in ALL of the previous iterations, and there weren't balancing alterations like in the HD Remix version of SFII that excused the whole "local" versus play.

Why you can't fight the AI is mind boggling.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 4, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Good, hope it supports mp3 & 4.
> 
> I want to play against MB when this comes out.



Servbot all over your face, good sir.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 4, 2009)

anyone know the official release date of the full game???????????????????????


----------



## Gene (May 5, 2009)

No.**


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 5, 2009)

I heard it was Late June/Early July. Or basically, the same week Blazblue comes out.

EDIT: Comes out June 29.


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2009)

Please people, don't let this game get your full attention.
GET THAT BLAZBLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's still the same game, if you got your ass whopped ten years ago in MVC2 then expect the same now, just in a higher resolution.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 5, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I heard it was Late June/Early July. Or basically, the same week Blazblue comes out.
> 
> EDIT: Comes out June 29.



Thanks!!!!!! can't wait


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 5, 2009)

I'm expecting to get this, Blazblue, and KOFXII all in one fell swoop.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 7, 2009)

also when will the MVC2  demo for 360 comes out?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 7, 2009)

Hard choice between KOF or Blazblue.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 7, 2009)

Why not get both?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 11, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Why not get both?



I'm broke.


----------



## ItzDestiny (May 11, 2009)

OMG i want this gamee!!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2009)

Could June 29 take any longer to come.


----------



## LayZ (May 25, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Could June 29 take any longer to come.


Its not like you can't play it.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2009)

LayZ said:


> Its not like you can't play it.



I want the online, and custom soundtracks


----------



## LayZ (May 25, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> I want the online, and custom soundtracks


I understand. But unlike most games coming out, if you really wanted to play it theres nothing stopping you. That was my only point.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 26, 2009)

LayZ said:


> I understand. But unlike most games coming out, if you really wanted to play it theres nothing stopping you. That was my only point.


Also the fact that I don't own this anymore, that stops me, and I'm not buying a copy when it is coming out cheaper on psn.


----------



## LayZ (May 26, 2009)

It still baffles my mind when I hear someone say they've sold their copy of this game. 

I still have my 2 copies.


----------



## wolfman_120 (May 26, 2009)

Sold copies of MvC2?!

Man, I'd kill to have owned one copy of this game at any point


----------



## Starrk (May 26, 2009)

Gambit. :ho


----------



## Sephiroth (May 26, 2009)

wolfman_120 said:


> Sold copies of MvC2?!
> 
> Man, I'd kill to have owned one copy of this game at any point



I've had two versions, the Dreamcast one and the Playstation 2 one, I lost my Dreamcast and copy of it when we moved, and the PS2 one sucked, so I sold it eventually.


----------



## Gene (Jun 21, 2009)

*Marvel vs. Capcom 2 delayed*


> Marvel vs. Capcom 2 has been delayed until late July at the earliest. The upcoming Playstation Network/Xbox Live Arcade port of the classic 2D fighting game was originally scheduled for a late June release. Capcom posted the following message from thier official Twitter:
> 
> ?No official release date for MVC2 as of yet. Digital release dates can be tricky. Do not expect before end of July, tho.?
> 
> Fans of Marvel vs. Capcom 2 would have to wait at least one more month for game to arrive on the Playstation Store and Xbox Live Marketplace.


Source


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 22, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Could June 29 take any longer to come.



Is this also the Australian release date?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2009)

It's been delayed.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 22, 2009)

Gene said:


> *Marvel vs. Capcom 2 delayed*
> 
> Source



USO.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 22, 2009)

Is it worth my beloved point?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 29, 2009)

Out on XBLA, who gots its?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 29, 2009)

i bought it from xbox.com ... can't wait to get home to play it


----------



## LayZ (Jul 29, 2009)

Playing this brought back so many memories.


----------



## Ico (Jul 29, 2009)

It's awesome, I'm having a blast trying out different teams and such. I just beat Arcade Mode on Normal using Ryu, Strider Hiryu and Iceman.  It's a nostalgia fest.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 29, 2009)

Is it out for PS3 yet?


----------



## Ico (Jul 29, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Is it out for PS3 yet?



No, it comes out on August 13th for PS3.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 29, 2009)

That's bullshit. I guess it's because we got the demo.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 29, 2009)

Scrubbin it out with my Thanos/Hulk/Colossus team! ADD MEH!


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 29, 2009)

online right now... anyone welcome to fight


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 29, 2009)

FUCK YEAH GET HYPE FUCK THE KNICKS!!!

(I'm on right now)


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 29, 2009)

Good games .. had to run... Gf came back from work


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 29, 2009)

I cried when I couldn't pick Mango Sentinel. ;_;

And layZ is too godlike, I just don't know.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 29, 2009)

Kami-Sama said:


> Good games .. had to run... Gf came back from work



No doubt.  I'm fucking horrible with Tronne, lol.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 30, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> And layZ is too godlike, I just don't know.


I lol'd 

GGs


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 30, 2009)

The fingers are getting their muscle memory back.  It's been about 7 years since I last played this game competitively... and at all in fact.  GET HYPE!!!

I just need to get my Storm down and I'll be curling my mustache.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jul 30, 2009)

Man i only got 450 points shit this suck and i don't got no money im fucked 
And how much is the demo


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 30, 2009)

Time to bust out the B. B. Hood.

LOLI POWER MOTHER FUCKAS!


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 30, 2009)

Hopefully i can get some more games in today... but i have also the gears DLC to go through and Fable 2 ... 

So MANY GAMEZ


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 30, 2009)

Freaking can't pull off hypers for some reason. 

Nvm I was reading the thingy wrong.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jul 30, 2009)

You guys are actually playing this with the crappy 360 controller, or are you using something else?  My Thursday was dampened when I found out it wasn't coming for the PS3 yet.  Oh well, that just means my Thursday two weeks from now will be brighter.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 30, 2009)

I actually like the 360 controller. It's just preference dude.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jul 30, 2009)

But I don't see how anyone could prefer that horrendous D-pad, especially for fighting games.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 30, 2009)

I use the stick.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 30, 2009)

Who isn't using a stick?


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jul 30, 2009)

I've always used the d-pad when using a controller for fighting games.  I've always wanted to buy a fight pad but never have.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 30, 2009)

I mean the analog stick. And who the fuck is Marrow?


----------



## LayZ (Jul 31, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> I mean the analog stick. And who the fuck is Marrow?


Marrow Info


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 31, 2009)

Ah I see I'm stupid. And I read comics. Fucking throw away characters.


And so that's where Kimimarrow came from EL OH EL.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 31, 2009)

I think I shall get this game to justisy my failures at Street Fighter IV. 

I'm soo going to use Jill from Resident Evil as one of my to-be main fighters!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 31, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I think I shall get this game to justisy my failures at Street Fighter IV.
> 
> I'm soo going to use Jill from Resident Evil as one of my to-be main fighters!



This game is harder to pick up than SF4. Picking Jill doesn't help either unless everybody is playing Low Tiers. All the people who actually "knows how to play Marvel" is gonna bully errrrbody.


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 1, 2009)

i cant imagine playin with stick. the learning curve for me at this age will be to great, i always used controller for fighting games...


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 1, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> This game is harder to pick up than SF4. *Picking Jill doesn't help either unless everybody is playing Low Tiers.* All the people who actually "knows how to play Marvel" is gonna bully errrrbody.



when did this happen?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 1, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> when did this happen?



Years ago.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 1, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Years ago.



i dont remember such an occurrence


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 1, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> i dont remember such an occurrence



Well I'm not surprised cause I don't expect a lot of people here and majority of other places to know what's up.

Marvel has been out for years and for having such a big roster, the game is extremely broken and unbalanced. There are truly only 4 "real" characters and they are Sentinal, Storm, Magneto, and Cable. These 4 characters can and will shit on every single other character under them, that is how far the gap is between the Top Tier and the lower tiered character in this game.

Every top team would consist 1-3 of those 4. Characters like Captain Commando gets a lot of play even though he is shitty because his Anti-Air assist compliments 3/4 of the Top Tiers very well.

Some honorable mentions goes to Cyclops, Strider + Doom, and Iron Man as well. For they can compete with the Top 4 fairly alright.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 1, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> i dont remember such an occurrence



Jill and like 50 other characters = DooDoo status.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 1, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Well I'm not surprised cause I don't expect a lot of people here and majority of other places to know what's up.
> 
> Marvel has been out for years and for having such a big roster, the game is extremely broken and unbalanced. There are truly only 4 "real" characters and they are Sentinal, Storm, Magneto, and Cable. These 4 characters can and will shit on every single other character under them, that is how far the gap is between the Top Tier and the lower tiered character in this game.
> 
> ...


i know it has been out for years. but on any fighting game i go with a simple motto. tiers are for queers. while not that original it brings the point that half the people here dont give a shit about tiers and even at those types of characters. if your good with a certain character you can defeat the others. even with the character imbalances. but most likely not with servebot.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 1, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> i know it has been out for years. but on any fighting game i go with a simple motto. tiers are for queers. while not that original it brings the point that half the people here dont give a shit about tiers and even at those types of characters. if your good with a certain character you can defeat the others. even with the character imbalances. but most likely not with servebot.



Believe what you want but Tiers exist for a reason. Tier gaps between characters differ from each game. In Marvel the gap is extremely huge. But I guess it matters not because I'm sure most of the players online are shit anyways.

Jill wishes she can do stupid shit like this:
Gilgamesh


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 1, 2009)

It's like Magneto came from Tekken


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 1, 2009)

I suck at this game.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 1, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> i know it has been out for years. but on any fighting game i go with a simple motto. tiers are for queers. while not that original it brings the point that half the people here dont give a shit about tiers and even at those types of characters. if your good with a certain character you can defeat the others. even with the character imbalances. but most likely not with servebot.



Dude REALLY? go fight a competent MSP team and come back to me with your tier mess!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 1, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Believe what you want but Tiers exist for a reason. Tier gaps between characters differ from each game. In Marvel the gap is extremely huge. But I guess it matters not because I'm sure most of the players online are shit anyways.
> 
> Jill wishes she can do stupid shit like this:
> here



here

heheheh....


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2009)

Doom is broken in this game, his projectiles are really hard to fight against. His my secret weapon 

Another thing which is tricky to guard against is the maximum spider by spiderman


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm not able to get the 360 version atm, so I'll be waiting for August 13th. But I was wondering do player matches on XBox Live have more variety? I mean I understand tiers, but when I play I like to have fun too and play with characters I like. With of course a exception here and there for competency. So I can only hope there are others online that feel the same way with no points<_< on the line.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 1, 2009)

I've been hurting people's feelings with SonSon and Storm lately.  

I haven't fully gotten Storm down though although I have SonSon downpat.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 1, 2009)

Moondoggie said:


> I'm not able to get the 360 version atm, so I'll be waiting for August 13th. But I was wondering do player matches on XBox Live have more variety? I mean I understand tiers, but when I play I like to have fun too and play with characters I like. With of course a exception here and there for competency. So I can only hope there are others online that feel the same way with no points<_< on the line.



It's like that in Ranked too, you'll rarely fight someone who uses the God Tiers, and even if they do, 8 times outta 10 they dunno what the fuck they doing, so it's all good!


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 1, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> It's like that in Ranked too, you'll rarely fight someone who uses the God Tiers, and even if they do, 8 times outta 10 they dunno what the fuck they doing, so it's all good!



I see, i see.
Well I guess I have nothing to worry about.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 1, 2009)

kingbayo said:


> i cant imagine playin with stick. the learning curve for me at this age will be to great, i always used controller for fighting games...


I was the same way 8 months ago. My execution in general has greatly improved, my Marvel game is a perfect example of this. I'm glad I made the change.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 1, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Konoha Strict Correctional Facility
> 
> heheheh....



Yea...but Justin ended up losing that money match. Justin did a good job with the Low Tiers, but DPC still beat him pretty bad near the end of the sets.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 1, 2009)

True, it was like 10-6 or something overall, but it just shows you that it's not impossible to pull off a win against top tier characters.

Oh and one of the matches Dark Prince started using Santhrax and got completely manhandled by Justin's Ken/Jill/Ruby team.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 1, 2009)

LOL, Dark Prince....I'll never forget the 1st time watching his match vs. Demon Hyo and him TURNING OFF the Dreamcast as he was about to get perfect'd.

East fawkin Coast indeed.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, played some ranked matches yesterday, wasn't like anything you guys described. Fought an extremely good zoning team of Cable/Sent/Capcom. Then fought a Mag-fucking-neto that almost pulled an infinite on me.

Ranked matches make me wanna cry.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 2, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Ranked matches make me wanna cry.



I second this. Suffice to say, looks like I'll be sticking with quick-matches until I'm at least somewhat better.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 2, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Well, played some ranked matches yesterday, wasn't like anything you guys described. Fought an extremely good zoning team of Cable/Sent/Capcom. Then fought a Mag-fucking-neto that almost pulled an infinite on me.
> 
> Ranked matches make me wanna cry.



Heh, you got unlucky I guess, lol...everyone I play sucks more than I do....I'll hit you up later for some games!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 2, 2009)

Good shit, my friend just told me Cable's AHVB works like the Valle CC in Alpha2, and Sagat's Level 2-3 Tiger Raid in CvS2. Which means that shit is unblockable unless you block it before the super flash.

Same goes for Sentinel's HSF. If he has his back towards the wall and you are a quarter of the map away from him and not block the HSF before the super flash...it's unblockable. 

GG, Team Scrub is gonna rape. Luckily the PS3 version is coming at a later time so lets hope they patch that shit up by then.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 2, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Heh, you got unlucky I guess, lol...everyone I play sucks more than I do....I'll hit you up later for some games!



Seems like everyone on Ranked is superb I've been getting MagnetoeD so hard.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 2, 2009)

Again I get Cable fucked.
Fuck you Cable fuck you.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 4, 2009)

GGs TDM, I told you I'm not unbeatable.


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 4, 2009)

how many 360 players in hea? 
tried to play last nite, (altho it was 2am) and got nothin 


EDit:
lmao, Layz jus H'whooped my ass...man this 360 control sux. this my first time playin a game like this with it, and boi does it suck nutz 
welp, spent mah 15$ on it, guess i gotta learn..


----------



## LayZ (Aug 5, 2009)

GGs bayo.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 5, 2009)

Kameil said:


> Seems like everyone on Ranked is superb I've been getting MagnetoeD so hard.



Yeah, the landscape has changed HARDCORE....lots of solid players now! gettin spanked, lol.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 5, 2009)

like, i want to pick this up, but i dunno if this 360 controller can cut it. I willed it with SF4 and BlazBlue. It failed in the Snk throwback games.....I have a bad feeling it will fail me too with MvC2.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Aug 5, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Good shit, my friend just told me Cable's AHVB works like the Valle CC in Alpha2, and Sagat's Level 2-3 Tiger Raid in CvS2. Which means that shit is unblockable unless you block it before the super flash.
> 
> Same goes for Sentinel's HSF. If he has his back towards the wall and you are a quarter of the map away from him and not block the HSF before the super flash...it's unblockable.
> 
> GG, Team Scrub is gonna rape. Luckily the PS3 version is coming at a later time so lets hope they patch that shit up by then.



dude.... what  ?

i wonder if they can patch a port... that would make things more interesting?


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 5, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> like, i want to pick this up, but i dunno if this 360 controller can cut it. I willed it with SF4 and BlazBlue. It failed in the Snk throwback games.....I have a bad feeling it will fail me too with MvC2.



YO!!
i dont kno how you play, but i can honestly say if your iffy bout the controller, you 200% correct. son, i suck so bad cuz of that circular ass Dpad. i found my self punching at air tryna do fucking fireballs n shit....it pisses me off.......however-

it is Mahvel, so its kinda like, you gotta buy it, lmao....control sux nuts tho fer shur.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 14, 2009)

I was wondering when this was gonna get bumped. Yo, dude. My ID is 
Shirker-BX3. I must warn you, though, I suck.

EDIT*
BTW, anyone else havin' trouble with getting online?


----------



## Gene (Aug 15, 2009)

Mine seems to freeze when I look for a game online (not quick match, the other one) as it's refreshing.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

kingbayo said:


> how many 360 players in hea?
> tried to play last nite, (altho it was 2am) and got nothin
> 
> 
> ...



360 here dawg!
But I never play online because those guys are assclowns and Magneto/Storm/Cable spam.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 15, 2009)

Gene said:


> Mine seems to freeze when I look for a game online (not quick match, the other one) as it's refreshing.



i looked into it a bit yesterday. when you search for sessions, turn the voice chat off. See if that works; it did for me.

Apparently, delaying the game for 2 weeks after the XB360 didn't give them the time to work out all the kinks


----------



## Gene (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice, thanks. I'll try it out later. PSN seems to be acting up now.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 16, 2009)

Hopefully the patch comes out quickly to resolve the issue.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 16, 2009)

kingbayo said:


> y dont i beleve that chu suck Duy .....



Hahahahah no I really do suck at this game, a lot more than how I suck at other fighting games.

Someone teach me some Iron Man tactics. Infinite setups and fly/unfly setups pleeaaassee. I wanna work on Iron Man/Cable/Sentinal; Sentinal's on Drone Assist. In my head this team kinda works. Cable's AA assist can set up IM's infinite for me and Sent's Drones will allow me to go for mixups which can lead to infinite or fly/unfly. 

In theory if I land IM's infinite for the kill on one character I can kill the second character through a guard break -> infinite -> Proton Cannon -> DHC HVB. From there it's GG cause fighting against Cable and Sent without an assist is complete hell.

Now the only problem is to actually do it, lol.


----------



## squilliam (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll try the demo, but I doubt I'll like it - I'm not really into 2D fighting games


----------



## Akira (Aug 16, 2009)

I also need some Iron man tips, I have no idea how to use him at all. I'm using Sentinel/Magneto/Iron Man at the moment, a team I haven't really seen being used in tournaments ever but they're the only 3 characters I can properly play as


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 16, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Hopefully the patch comes out quickly to resolve the issue.



Meh, I'd rather see a port of CvS2. That would be in the dictator's words, delicious


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 16, 2009)

Actually, I was playing CvS2 at a arcade a few weeks ago and the graphics looked pretty bad, it would need a huge facelift If I were to pick it up again.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 16, 2009)

Akira said:


> I also need some Iron man tips, I have no idea how to use him at all. I'm using Sentinel/Magneto/Iron Man at the moment, a team I haven't really seen being used in tournaments ever but they're the only 3 characters I can properly play as



Swap that around with Magneto/Iron Man/Sentinel-Rocket Punch and you'll have Team Combofiend. A friend of mine is telling me that IM might even move up the list and kick down Cable to 5th place in the Tiers.


----------



## Akira (Aug 16, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Swap that around with Magneto/Iron Man/Sentinel-Rocket Punch and you'll have Team Combofiend. A friend of mine is telling me that IM might even move up the list and kick down Cable to 5th place in the Tiers.



Cheers, I'll try that out tommorow

I dunno about IM going to god tier though, I'm a total MVC2 noob but just from playing casually he doesn't seem to be as playable as the top four. If that's what the proper players are saying though, I'm all for it lol.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh shit. Why am I just finding this thread?


----------



## Biolink (Aug 16, 2009)

Akira said:


> I also need some Iron man tips, I have no idea how to use him at all. I'm using Sentinel/Magneto/Iron Man at the moment, a team I haven't really seen being used in tournaments ever but they're the only 3 characters I can properly play as



I like Ironman with a good anti-air launching assist like Psylocke or Cyclops because then you can go right into Iron Man's easy as dirt infinite.

The problem in that being, it's different from doing it in practice mode and then actually practicing it in a match.

Which is why I'm just using Sent/Cable/Commando right now. Easy team to use, and it frustrates the hell out of scrubs

I'm going to switch over to MSP and Team Cl0ckwork in a minute though.

My Sentinel pretty much OCVes people online, because they don't know how to deal with Sentinel flying and Commando's anti-air assist, and are all like "Lol Sentinel scrub". -_-

Despite the fact that though Sent/Cable/Commando is one of the most common teams, I have yet have trouble against anybody using that team


----------



## Akira (Aug 17, 2009)

Biolink said:


> I like Ironman with a good anti-air launching assist like Psylocke or Cyclops because then you can go right into Iron Man's easy as dirt infinite.
> 
> The problem in that being, it's different from doing it in practice mode and then actually practicing it in a match.
> 
> ...



Awesome, I have a question though. Is there any reason to pick War Machine over Iron man? I find the infinite much easier to execute with War machine, plus he just sounds so badass.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 17, 2009)

Akira said:


> Awesome, I have a question though. Is there any reason to pick War Machine over Iron man? I find the infinite much easier to execute with War machine, plus he just sounds so badass.



Go with what's comfortable.

I know for a fact that War Machine is slower than Ironman. I forget the other differences between them(Besides the obvious one shoots beams and the other shoots missiles)


----------



## Gene (Aug 24, 2009)

Delete the old demo and redownload it at the PS store. What you bought is an "unlock" which will unlock the full game on the new demo.


----------



## Blatman (Aug 24, 2009)

Anyone have any tips for me a MvC half noob(i used to play it all the time on ps2 but lost touch of it) i use Ryu/Cyclops and then one of Spiderman/Venom/Akuma/Stryder. Firstly who is best to use out of the others with Ryu and Cyclops and also how do you do the 3 way special moves? Im still at the moment trying to re adjust to the pace of the game(i've been playing ultimate ninja storm too much which is fast but MvC is on another level) so havent ventured online too many times.

Help would be appreciated.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 24, 2009)

I was playing at a arcade last night and rocked arcade mode with Cyclops/Iron Man/Cable. How would that team translate playing online?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, if you're anything like the people I've face with just _one_ of those characters, very 

I'm not hardcore like alot of the people here, but if you know your ins-and-outs of those particular characters, trust me, you should go far.


----------



## Roy (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyone have it for 360? I sure would like to play against fellow NFers..but I'm just average so if you're good go easy on me xD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 25, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I was playing at a arcade last night and rocked arcade mode with Cyclops/Iron Man/Cable. How would that team translate playing online?



I haven't played with anyone that is "good" at Marvel online yet so any team can work. You should put Iron Man on point followed by Cable and then Cyke. I don't know how well Cyke can set up IM for his infinite but I'm sure he can set it up for the fly/unfly combo. IM can build enough meter for Cable to have fun with AHVB; Cyke will just add to that fun.


----------



## Roy (Aug 31, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I was playing at a arcade last night and rocked arcade mode with Cyclops/Iron Man/Cable. How would that team translate playing online?



Lol. Spammer


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 31, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I was playing at a arcade last night and rocked arcade mode with Cyclops*(optic blast)*/Iron Man*(uni beam)*/Cable*(gun spam)*. How would that team translate playing online?



lol projectile spam



Roy said:


> *Anyone have it for **360*? I sure would like to play against fellow NFers..but I'm just average so if you're good go easy on me xD


----------



## Dark Demon (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy Shit, i had no idea MVC2 was gonna come out for PS3 and XBOX360.
And i have a ps3 =D, so im definitely getting this, since its one of my favorite fighting games of all time.


----------



## Ico (Sep 1, 2009)

I need to play this game more 
Damn School.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 6, 2009)

Just bought it I suck at it right now since it's a bitch to play after so much SF4. 
I'm just trying to see which characters to pick up right now, but you guys can add me if you want.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 11, 2009)

LET'S GET IT ON!!!!!

PSN IN SIG, ADD! IT! UP!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm bored.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey fellow MVC2 fans.I am looking into making a good team with Captain Commando,he is definitely my best character.

Any Advice on a team that would compliment him?


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 29, 2009)

I use CapCom with Cyclops. Cyke's anti-air probably the best set-up for CapCom's beam sword.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 30, 2009)

BuggytheYonkou said:


> Hey fellow MVC2 fans.I am looking into making a good team with Captain Commando,he is definitely my best character.
> 
> Any Advice on a team that would compliment him?



CapCom is a shitty character. Instead of finding someone who compliments him, think about how he compliments other character.

Sentinel + CapCom = RAPE


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the advice peoples.Much appreciated I will need to try this shiz out.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 30, 2009)

Akira said:


> Cheers, I'll try that out tommorow
> 
> I dunno about IM going to god tier though, I'm a total MVC2 noob but just from playing casually he doesn't seem to be as playable as the top four. If that's what the proper players are saying though, I'm all for it lol.



I'm hella late, but, if a good IM touches you he's probably going to kill that character, and most likely, the next incoming character via guard break and a DHC.

I can see him being above Cable.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 9, 2010)

Does anyone want to play this game RIGHT NOW!!!  In all seriousness there is a 96.2 % chance I will absolutely decimate you. My GT is *I Viridian I*... lets do this people!


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Feb 10, 2010)

Its go time!! Step up to the plate and get rocked!


----------



## toni cipriani (Feb 15, 2010)

The game sucked when it was on the dreamcast, and it will be worst with the 360 and ps3's terrible controllers. you want good 2D fighters, then they have to make another capcom vs. snk game. Thoughs are awsome.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2010)

^What a load of crap


----------



## Euraj (May 1, 2010)

I'm a firm believer the game was only resurrected to build up hype for the late as crap sequel. Where's the thread on ?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 1, 2010)

Euraj said:


> I'm a firm believer the game was only resurrected to build up hype for the late as crap sequel. Where's the thread on ?


----------



## Superstars (May 1, 2010)

toni cipriani said:


> The game sucked when it was on the dreamcast, and it will be worst with the 360 and ps3's terrible controllers. you want good 2D fighters, then they have to make another capcom vs. snk game. Thoughs are awsome.



This is the truth! Particularly Capcom vs SNK2 for the playstation!!
Guard crush, great combos, full run dash, good characters...


----------

